# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Steeds zo moe

## Rien

Hallo, 

Kan iemand me raad geven?

Ben al een hele tijd heel moe... kan vooral tijdens namiddag het gevoel krijgen om in zomaar in slaap te vallen. Kan me moeilijk concentreren, dingen onthouden. Bij inspanning (rustig joggen) heb ik het gevoel dat ik niet snel genoeg herstel, spierpijn bij trappenlopen nadien, terwijl de inspanning niet groot was. Ik sleep me de dagen door.

Huisarts verwees me door naar hematoloog. 
Resultaat bloedonderzoek: ok
Onderzoek intrinsiek factor (IF): resultaat daar wacht ik al 2 maand naar

Vermoeidheid blijft maar, sinds januari is mijn hemoglobine, hematocriet en rode bloedcellen te laag.
hemogl 11.1 g/dl hematocriet 34.2 rode bloedc 3.75

Heb wat vitamines gekregen en moet resultaat van IF afwachten.
Wat als die ook ok is. Wat is het dan en wat kan ik er aan doen?
Ik wil energievol het leven doorgaan en niet slap als een vod, het gevoel hebben dat je alles maar half doet.

Kan iemand me raad geven??

Groetjes,

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hoop voor je dat de onderzoeken iets uitwijzen dat op te lossen valt...wat jij hier beschrijft,je klachten...die,en nog vele andere,heb ik al meer dan 10 jaar..bij mij te wijten aan het Chronisch Vermoeidheidssyndroom...ik wil al die jaren al ook zo héél graag energievol door het leven stappen en niet als een 'vaatdoek' op 'halve kracht'..maar ja ik weet wat ik heb en moet er mee leven: willen of niet....

Ik hoop en duim héél erg voor je dat je onderzoeksresultaten iets 'oplosbaars'/'onschuldigs' zulen uitwijzen!!!!
Blijf doorvragen naar onderzoeken als ze niets kunnen vinden; laat je volledig binnenste buiten keren..dit is de enige manier om er achter te komen wat je scheelt!!

Sterkte en hou ons op de hoogte aub??
Xx

----------


## linstyn

Hallo,ik ben linda ,37 jaar en al 13 jaar heb ik een nierziekte ,membraneuze nefropathie.
Beste Rien ,ik begrijp hoe je jou voelt ,heb net dezelfde problemen ,alhoewel ik op tijd en stond een ijzerkuur krijg en ook iedre week een epo-inspuiting krijg.heb deze week terug bloed moeten laten afnemen,en wat blijkt:mijn ijzergehalte is ok maar mijn hemoglobine is maar 7.8 g/dl ,hematokriet 22.8 % ,rode bloedcellen 1.92 mlj/mcl en leucocyten 3.2 .dokter heeft voorgesteld om de epo op te drijven,zal nu beginnen met 5000 week 1 en 10000 in week 2 .hopelijk verbeterd die moeheid , want ik heb een lieve dochter van 13 en een hele hardwerkende lieve man die ook wel eens wat aandacht willen .
Dus beste Rien,zoals al reeds werd gezegd ,laat je maar controleren ,hopelijk krijg ik gauw goed nieuws terug.
Indien er nog mensen zijn die mij kunnen helpen bij het vinden van uitslagen over hematologie zijn die steeds welkom.ben al op internet gaan loeren maar daar staat veel te veel chinees voor mij op  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
groetjes xxx en keep up the good spirit

----------


## lieverdje

Hoi linstyn

mischien komt je moeheid door vitamine B12 tekort is .je kunt je bloed laten controleren info bij huisarts.

succes

groetjes

lieverdje

----------


## Rien

Hallo,

Ik had in het verleden een B12 tekort. Heb daarvoor ook spuiten gekregen.
Onderzoek intrinsiek factor was ok.
Neem reeds een maand vitaminencomplex waar ook B12 inzit.

Heb een maand vakantie achter de rug en ben nog steeds moe, benen doen nog steeds pijn bij trappenlopen, ...

Heb cardiologisch onderzoek met inspanningstest op de fiets achter de rug, onderzoek ok, gelukkig maar.

Morgen terug naar de huisdokter, ik voel me niet ziek alleen zo moe, heb veel plannen in mijn hoofd alleen kan ik ze niet verwezelijken door, je raadt het al de vermoeidheid.
Hopelijk komt er een oplossing uit de bus.

Ik heb het gevoel dat ik overdag leegloop en me terug op regelmatige tijdstippen zou moeten kunnen opladen. 

Hopelijk kan ik jullie dinsdag goed nieuws brengen.

Groetjes

----------


## Déylanna

Ooit gecontroleerd op de ziekte van Pfeiffer?? De Ziekte van Pfeiffer is een vermoeidheidsziekte....

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Rien, Hoe staat het leven er nu mee? Al een oorzaak en oplossing gevonden??

@ Linstyn, ben je al wijs geworden uit de abracadabra van hematologie uitslagen en heb je al een orrzaak en oplossing voor je eigen vermoeidheid gevonden?

Succes!

Groeten Luuss

----------

